# Worst Customer Experience Ever, Never Getting A Ball Again.



## watchbeans (12 mo ago)

I'm only posting here because I'm basically out of options - Ball's customer service simply does not respond, and my rants on Instagram are being actively trolled by the official Ball account.

*tl;dr - Paid for watch back in Nov 2020, do not have a working watch with me till today and Ball is ignoring me.*

I ordered a Roadmaster Pilot GMT back in Nov 2020. It was supposed to ship by June 2021, but it was delayed without any communication from Ball. I reached out to them, and they said it'll be delayed till August 2021. August came, still no watch, and again no updates. I emailed after waiting for almost 2 months, in October. They replied, saying the watch will arrive end October. The watch finally arrived on October 27, and it was spoilt on arrival. The hour hands were not aligned to the markers correctly, and the hour jump function barely works. Sometimes it'd do an incomplete jump (kind of like a half-hour jump instead of a full hour jump). I called Ball almost immediately (within a day of getting the watch), and I was told to bring it to the local service centre. I was expecting a pick-up service, but whatever.

I brought it in the next day or two (I believe it was October 28), and till today I do not have my watch back, and zero updates. I asked for a full refund almost a month ago, and there's been no reply from them. On Jan 13, 2022, someone replied saying that they're all on winter holidays, and I'd get an update by Jan 20, 2022. It's now Feb 1, 2022, and no updates.

To add insult to injury, my posts on Instagram are being liked by the official Ball Instagram account. I don't know whether to laugh or cry, lol. But I do know I'll never buy another Ball watch again. Horrible customer service, and throughout the incident I believe I've been as courteous as I could be. You can see an example of their "like" here: Ball LOL = @watchbeans


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

I had a very bad experience attempting a factory website order from them several years back.
Nothing but the stupidity of ignorant persons responding with little more than form letters.
Three weeks of back and forth aggravation. Some of the correspondence was even duplicates!
They obviously could not make things 'work.'
I finally abandoned that crap-pile and for that reason moved on and found another fantastic watch/watch company - Damasko.
So ball (I refuse to capitalize the name) actually did me a huge favor via their stupidity and incompetence.
And . . . with all that frustration, WHAT would their SERVICE had been like if needed? Now THAT is food for thought!
Nothing is better or worse than how 'customer service' responds. It can be very telling.
Like you, watchbeans, I will never own that brand. (At least I never owned one at all; sorry about your troubles with them.)
Rant over.


----------



## valam3939 (11 mo ago)

I also shared the same bad experience with their after sales service on my Nedu watch. I bought on new year's day, and the chronograph not working after 3 days wearing. I have not heard back since from the service center nor the Ball management. This is extremely disappointing. Any thoughts on how to further proceed?


----------



## time4d (Jan 1, 2011)

Did you get in touch with the local service centre again, and what was their response?

I recently sent a watch back to Switzerland through the local service centre, and I got it back within 2 months or so.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

So you're saying
that
they
dropped
the
ball?

Sorry couldn't help. Hope this results in some resolution.
Lot of cards like VISA/AMEX have warranties and refund options. Do you have an option to request for refund from your credit card?


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Saswatch said:


> So you're saying
> that
> they
> dropped
> ...


Well done!


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, now that two of the three "complainants" have joined WUS just to vent, with a third chiming in--welcome one and all--perhaps while you're here, you might read some of the hundreds (thousands?) of threads here in the archives that provide counter perspectives to the one you've chosen to air here, you might find that exceptions rarely make the rule--best of luck finding a watch that pleases you, and good luck straightening out your problems.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Saswatch said:


> So you're saying
> that
> they
> dropped
> ...


Touché


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

watchbeans said:


> ..
> I ordered a Roadmaster Pilot GMT back in Nov 2020….. supposed to ship by June 2021….. watch finally arrived on October 27…
> ..
> was spoilt on arrival.
> ...


With the Instagram “trolling”, I think you’re reading too much into it. They do it to all posts like an acknowledgment of your post. I don’t think they troll you on purpose. The people who manage the Instagram are human bots.

As for your two issues with the watch, those are very minor and easily fixed and not worth to get worked up about. You say Ball asked you to send to your local service centre? So the delay in repairing the watch is actually caused by the service centre. How is this Ball’s fault?

I mean, the delay initial delivery is caused by supply chain issues around the world and if you haven’t realised yet, covid has done a number on logistics and just about everything is affected. What we’ve found is pre order watches like yours are always delayed and getting your watch 3 months after the promised date isn’t bad. I got mine 6 months late and worse still, my watch arrived dead. It had to be sent off to be repaired. I didn’t lose any sleep. In my experience, I called the local service centre, they advised me to:
(a) register the watch so I can claim warranty,
(b) send the watch to them (was my coat but I didn’t quibble over $14.95)

They took a month to repair my watch but it came back working, and fully regulated to COSC spec. Couldn’t be happier. One of the best watches in my collection and that’s from a Rolex man.

The lady customer person at the service centre and I had a chat and we summised that the reason the watch died was perhaps it got dropped by the courier man. 

So, we both received defective watches but the outcomes / experience was different. Mine positive but yours not.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Since we're talking about Ball Watches, you've got to have the balls to wear one. (always wanted to say that 😆)

My AeroGMT II, keeps superb time. I reset it every month and it is fast by 3 to 4 seconds. That makes it accurate to +0.1s/d. How good is that? I would say to the OP to fix his watch up and the pain and sour taste will go away when he experiences a quality product. (Disclaimer: I am not a fan boi but I believe about being fair & balanced)


----------



## SmashingHarlots (Mar 19, 2006)

Social Media Team and After sales / support Team are usually 2 different groups of people with different modus operandi. So don't let it get to you.

Ball watches have typically been reliable to me, but we are dealing with mechanical stuffs here. Call / Email them regularly to update and follow up.

Hope it gets resolved for you.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

And for the new member-complainants, allow me to introduce Ball's unofficial lawyer/cheerleader/pr consultant -



timefleas said:


> Well, now that two of the three "complainants" have joined WUS just to vent, with a third chiming in--welcome one and all--perhaps while you're here, you might read some of the hundreds (thousands?) of threads here in the archives that provide counter perspectives to the one you've chosen to air here, you might find that exceptions rarely make the rule--best of luck finding a watch that pleases you, and good luck straightening out your problems.


----------



## watchbeans (12 mo ago)

Unfortunately I am still left hanging. No response from Ball at all via email. Going to try and call the local line tomorrow. See attached for the thread of emails, just no response from them.


----------



## _yourhonoryourhonor_ (Feb 10, 2015)

watchbeans said:


> Unfortunately I am still left hanging. No response from Ball at all via email. Going to try and call the local line tomorrow. See attached for the thread of emails, just no response from them.
> View attachment 16420595


Wow. That is really, really bad. Can you not just do a credit card chargeback?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

_yourhonoryourhonor_ said:


> Wow. That is really, really bad. Can you not just do a credit card chargeback?


Your Honor
Please allow me to explain.

The OP already has the watch in hand and he wants a refund because he has alleged that the watch is “defective” due to the misaligned hands and dicky jumping hour hand.

How can one ask for a refund or do a charge back via credit card if he is already in possession of the goods?

The option was to claim warranty and get it repaired but that all seems too difficult for the OP. 

Misaligned hands and dicky movements is quite a common fault and most of us will just repair it under warranty.

I see the OP flies a Singapore flag and the Asia regional office is in The Lucerne building in Bendeemer Road. Now, Singapore is a very small island and I can’t see why he can’t even walk there to get his watch repaired.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

watchbeans said:


> Unfortunately I am still left hanging. No response from Ball at all via email. Going to try and call the local line tomorrow. See attached for the thread of emails, just no response from them.
> View attachment 16420595


How difficult is it for you to claim warranty and get them to repair your watch to your satisfaction?


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

watchbeans said:


> Unfortunately I am still left hanging. No response from Ball at all via email. Going to try and call the local line tomorrow. See attached for the thread of emails, just no response from them.
> View attachment 16420595


I still don't get why you specifically joined WUS just to air your grievances. Yes, you seem to be having a difficult time. Yes, you are talking about a single experience with a single watch in a specific locale. OK. What good, honestly, do you think you will achieve by interacting here? Stop all potential Ball purchasers from ever considering buying a Ball, based on your single problem? Pretty unlikely. Are we getting the full story? Impossible to tell, as you are indeed a new and unknown entity, and really, we are only getting your side (and, honestly, the posting of the email exchange is inappropriate, unless you got permission from the other party to publish it openly). Why not do what most folks do in situations like this, and spend your energy where it will do some good--perhaps such as Bundy suggests--visit Ball's regional office?


----------



## watchbeans (12 mo ago)

BundyBear and timeflea: you make a lot of assumptions for someone who doesn’t know me. Ball’s office in Singapore is located in a building that is currently still under construction with hazards hanging all over the place, if you must know. The workers there all wear helmets when walking around, but as a visitor I was not given one despite nails/screws/etc falling sometimes. Have you even been to the Lucerne Building?

I am writing here precisely because it is near impossible to get them to reply to my emails. I have also tried calling the regional office and all they say is they will try to reach HQ for me, with no further updates. In writing here I am hoping someone from Ball will respond, but as we can see so far that’s not been happening.

Ball is free to provide their side of the story, I don’t care as I’ve nothing to hide.

It’s interesting that you both think it’s ok for them not to respond to emails since I can just walk to the local office? Wow .

your honor: Unfortunately because of how long it has been (I ordered in 2020) it won’t be possible for the bank to do anything.

FWIW, Ball still has not responded to my emails.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My favorite multi brand AD here has Ball in its line-up but i havent tried one on or even held one in person. Maybe i dont have the balls to do it.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Never had an issue with Ball responding, so keep trying.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

watchbeans said:


> BundyBear and timeflea: you make a lot of assumptions for someone who doesn’t know me. Ball’s office in Singapore is located in a building that is currently still under construction with hazards hanging all over the place, if you must know. The workers there all wear helmets when walking around, but as a visitor I was not given one despite nails/screws/etc falling sometimes. Have you even been to the Lucerne Building?
> 
> I am writing here precisely because it is near impossible to get them to reply to my emails. I have also tried calling the regional office and all they say is they will try to reach HQ for me, with no further updates. In writing here I am hoping someone from Ball will respond, but as we can see so far that’s not been happening.
> 
> ...


Hi @watchbeans 
No, I didn’t make assumptions about you and never did.

I asked how hard is it to get to the Ball Watch office which is on your own country? Never once did any of your posts state that the office building is under construction and you could not go in. In fact, in your earlier post (post #1), you said you were told to send it to Ball which is all we have to go on.

Posting here will not get anyone from Ball to respond to you because there is no Ball representative on this forum. This Ball official forum is sponsored by Toppers, an AD in America and I think it’s bad form to slam a brand that an innocent AD sponsors on this forum and affects the goodwill they built up over the years.

Isn’t there a Ball AD in Singapore? Gnomon comes to mind? Did you try them to get them to assist?

As I have said on my post earlier (post #9), I too had issues but I resolved it well with my local Ball service centre that is over 7000 km away.


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

watchbeans said:


> BundyBear and timeflea: you make a lot of assumptions for someone who doesn’t know me.


You actually addressed one of the main problems here--you're right--we don't know you. You have never posted here before, and as I stated above, you apparently thought it appropriate to join just to rant (it didn't really look like you were asking for help, by your manner and tone), while ignoring the rather obvious fact that this forum is set up to allow for discussion and exchanges for those who actually like the brand. 

Simply busting down the door--opening with your confrontational thread title--is not going to win much sympathy here. It is your attitude and approach, as shown in your own words, that we use to know and understand you--if it appears that we made incorrect assumptions, it is through nobody's fault but your own. 

There was a more constructive, congenial approach that was open to you, that might have garnered more sympathetic responses--such as, "I need some help with my new Ball watch!" The fact that you came out of the gate, unknown, throwing punches from the onset, simply left many of us on the defensive, with little reason to empathize with your situation--next time, you might want to try a different tact, one that might yield a bit more support--it can't hurt for trying.


----------



## Marmaduke (Dec 27, 2021)

timefleas said:


> You actually addressed one of the main problems here--you're right--we don't know you. You have never posted here before, and as I stated above, you apparently thought it appropriate to join just to rant (it didn't really look like you were asking for help, by your manner and tone), while ignoring the rather obvious fact that this forum is set up to allow for discussion and exchanges for those who actually like the brand.
> 
> Simply busting down the door--opening with your confrontational thread title--is not going to win much sympathy here. It is your attitude and approach, as shown in your own words, that we use to know and understand you--if it appears that we made incorrect assumptions, it is through nobody's fault but your own.
> 
> There was a more constructive, congenial approach that was open to you, that might have garnered more sympathetic responses--such as, "I need some help with my new Ball watch!" The fact that you came out of the gate, unknown, throwing punches from the onset, simply left many of us on the defensive, with little reason to empathize with your situation--next time, you might want to try a different tact, one that might yield a bit more support--it can't hurt for trying.


To be fair, you seem more upset about his post than he does about his watch…


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Marmaduke said:


> To be fair, you seem more upset about his post than he does about his watch…


Not sure how that qualifies as "fair", but no, you're wrong, as the OP seems genuinely upset where I simply endeavored to help him understand why he wasn't being received here with open arms--I think my points are both warranted and appropriate to the context, but thanks for, well, nothing?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Shame to hear of the problems...but I too do not understand what is accomplished by posting a thread here. I always like to learn please explain.


----------



## Marmaduke (Dec 27, 2021)

timefleas said:


> Not sure how that qualifies as "fair", but no, you're wrong, as the OP seems genuinely upset where I simply endeavored to help him understand why he wasn't being received here with open arms--I think my points are both warranted and appropriate to the context, but thanks for, well, nothing?


They're fine points, and as this is the internet, it is certainly your right to share them all with us. Your tone is what I was referring to. You seem very upset, and you are not the one who (arguably) has an issue with a really expensive watch.

I'm not saying I disagree or agree with OP's actions, but I can put myself in his shoes. He feels wronged and he wants to share it. This is a large forum about watches... Where else should he go?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Betterthere said:


> Shame to hear of the problems...but I too do not understand what is accomplished by posting a thread here. I always like to learn please explain.


Nothing is accomplished.

Much to learn you still have.


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

And the crap continues . . . and continues . . . and continues.
Just more reinforcement as to my own opinion and experience.


----------



## watchbeans (12 mo ago)

So, I've reached out to the local Ball office about 2 weeks ago, and no updates since then.

Meanwhile, Ball (via email) has not responded to me since Jan 13. My last email to them was Feb 7, and I just emailed them again. Will not post any further until Ball actually replies as it seems like it's not the right thing to do here (for whatever reason seems to me that some people assume that I must be trying to "accomplish something" as opposed to me just warning others about the bad experiences I've had with Ball). Apologies to Topper if this affects them, was never my intention and personally I'm a fan of some of the LEs Topper has done with some brands .

BundyBear: Good to know, apologies for the misunderstanding. I've tried all possible avenues that I'm aware of before posting here.

timefleas: How is my title confrontational when it's simply stating that Ball is essentially the worst company I've ever dealt with for customer service, in my experience. The only reason why you'd view it as confrontational is because you find a need to defend Ball.


----------



## Xhantos (Jun 8, 2019)

Betterthere said:


> Shame to hear of the problems...but I too do not understand what is accomplished by posting a thread here. I always like to learn please explain.


I'm glad that I'm now informed about Ball's customer support, I will surely think twice if I order a Ball now. For me the post accomplished something, and OP gets my thanks FWIW.


----------



## mjwatch (Nov 2, 2019)

watchbeans said:


> So, I've reached out to the local Ball office about 2 weeks ago, and no updates since then.
> 
> Meanwhile, Ball (via email) has not responded to me since Jan 13. My last email to them was Feb 7, and I just emailed them again. Will not post any further until Ball actually replies as it seems like it's not the right thing to do here (for whatever reason seems to me that some people assume that I must be trying to "accomplish something" as opposed to me just warning others about the bad experiences I've had with Ball). Apologies to Topper if this affects them, was never my intention and personally I'm a fan of some of the LEs Topper has done with some brands .
> 
> ...


It's unfortunate you received a defective watch. Suggest you email Lyle Gruber ([email protected]) a Ball service manager, and outline the problem and status.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

timefleas said:


> Not sure how that qualifies as "fair", but no, you're wrong, as the OP seems genuinely upset where I simply endeavored to help him understand why he wasn't being received here with open arms--I think my points are both warranted and appropriate to the context, but thanks for, well, nothing?


Why have you elected yourself as judge and jury of this subforum? Every brand subforum on this site has similar threads. But you seem to take personal offense when it happens here.
You're not a moderator. If you want to be one, apply. Otherwise customers should be able to discuss their problems without your aggression.


----------



## quasitime (Aug 7, 2013)

Huh. I was considering pre-ordering a watch but stumbled on this thread. Did the issue ever get resolved @watchbeans ?


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

watchbeans said:


> The only reason why you'd view it as confrontational is because you find a need to defend Ball.


To say so is to say so without any grounds of support. I have contributed a lot to this forum over the years, and have regularly pointed out problems with Ball, their watches, and their service, while at the same time have also praised the various good aspects of Ball. I do not pretend to be judge or jury here, nor do I single out others to castigate them for their shortcomings. I simply offer my perspective based on my experiences, which in terms of ownership of Ball watches is more than most, having owned more than 70 different Ball watches over the last two decades. What I do try to bring to this forum and every other that I visit is critical thinking, balanced by a neutral sense of perspective. It is unfortunate that this forum has degenerated to the point that such a statement is even necessary. Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## RMUSE (Jan 27, 2018)

watchbeans said:


> So, I've reached out to the local Ball office about 2 weeks ago, and no updates since then.
> 
> Meanwhile, Ball (via email) has not responded to me since Jan 13. My last email to them was Feb 7, and I just emailed them again. Will not post any further until Ball actually replies as it seems like it's not the right thing to do here (for whatever reason seems to me that some people assume that I must be trying to "accomplish something" as opposed to me just warning others about the bad experiences I've had with Ball). Apologies to Topper if this affects them, was never my intention and personally I'm a fan of some of the LEs Topper has done with some brands .
> 
> ...


I certainly understand you. I used to collect Ball watches, but send one back for the same repair twice, Still defective. They had no trouble taking my money, now won't respond at all.


----------



## RMUSE (Jan 27, 2018)

quasitime said:


> Huh. I was considering pre-ordering a watch but stumbled on this thread. Did the issue ever get resolved @watchbeans ?


Neither did mind. Sent back twice for same repair. Still broken and they won't respond. I have owned several Ball watches and liked them , but if something goes wrong, know that customer support is lacking, once they have your payment.


----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

92gli said:


> Why have you elected yourself as judge and jury of this subforum? Every brand subforum on this site has similar threads. But you seem to take personal offense when it happens here.
> You're not a moderator. If you want to be one, apply. Otherwise customers should be able to discuss their problems without your aggression.


I'm not going to dogpile onto Timefleas here since I've been on WUS as long as he has and I welcome his longer-timeframe perspectives on matters like this. I too have praised many aspects of Ball as a watch brand and still find more than a few of their models attractive and feel they've aged well aesthetically. Some years ago I wrote an extensive post on WUS detailing how wonderful my experience with Ball was when I visited their HQ in Hong Kong. Of the three I had, my last remaining Ball continues to runs accurately with its ETA 2836 and the original caoutchouc strap still holds up well after a dozen years. 

That said, I've also had personal issues with Ball and think the customer service component to their operation could be quite a bit better. If I had to give a report card grade for their servicing effort, spanning my personal experience with them, I'd give them a C+. One time the watch needed a corrective operation and came back from their service center (I think it was in Florida at that time, unsure where it is now - I live in California BTW) and a highly visible clump of dust attached itself right on the dial, plus the fact that the dial was carelessly mounted crooked relative to the rehaut. Since then, another mechanical issue caused a misunderstanding on my part with Ball servicing that caused Rob at Topper to end up storing my Ball at his location for years (!) before I recently took it back and had it locally repaired.

Regardless how long you've been a member here, everyone's opinion is worth a read. In the end, I do hope more positive stories about Ball servicing will come to light, tempering these cautionary tales posted. I feel the owners of Ball watches also want to see improvements for their particular situations, as long-term brand value will suffer if unresolved issues continue to fester.


----------



## RMUSE (Jan 27, 2018)

You are correct, it is still in Florida. You saw my comment, when the watch came back with white tape attached to one of the hands?


----------



## eynlai (9 mo ago)

What drama! 

I was eyeing Ball a little bit before, but not now after reading this thread. Just like a restaurant review on Yelp: If you offer great food, I'll put up with your crappy service. If your food is not that great, you better offer great service. Ball seems to be lacking both at this point. 

By the way, victim blaming is not cool. Seems Ball is NOT the victim here.


----------



## RMUSE (Jan 27, 2018)

It did sadden me to say what I did about Ball. They were among my first "better" watches and I had several nice ones. There were just a few too many incidents including this last one, so I sold off all except this celsius model that needs repairs.


----------



## suntantel (May 16, 2013)

I think all Ball owners are a freindly bunch on this forum and try to help all opinions . My view here in the UK is that all service centres have had major problems, near me we have Rolex and Breitling.
The past 2 years have been a nightmare for all manufactures in supplying and service. I do feel for the Watchbeans but as a Ball watch forum I have not got a clue how ball owners can help you on his thread. Keep on contacting Ball I am sure your problem will be made good. As with the other negative comments move on and spend your money elsewhere. Just beware history of comments are for all to see.


----------



## krznrsh (Jul 11, 2019)

Nokie said:


> Well done!


Touche!


----------



## carlens.lal (7 mo ago)

I bought on new year's day, and the chronograph not working after 3 days wearing.
you might find that exceptions rarely make the rule--best of luck finding a watch that pleases you, and good luck straightening out your problems.






Nox Vidmate VLC​


----------



## RMUSE (Jan 27, 2018)

Ok, I have to made a few updated comments. After more than two years of the watch not working I was finally able to get a reply from Bryan at DuberTime Group. He had me send the watch in and they did some work on it, and are in the process of sending it back to me. Hopefully this time the repairs were done properly, but just as important to me is that I found someone there who would stand behind their work.


----------



## eynlai (9 mo ago)

RMUSE said:


> Ok, I have to made a few updated comments. After more than two years of the watch not working I was finally able to get a reply from Bryan at DuberTime Group. He had me send the watch in and they did some work on it, and are in the process of sending it back to me. Hopefully this time the repairs were done properly, but just as important to me is that I found someone there who would stand behind their work.


That's better news. But not good at all that you had to jump through hoops over 2 years. Ball definitely off my list.


----------



## ArcticCoastie (Aug 20, 2018)

Sorry to hear you had a bad experience.


----------

